# CHINCHA Cuna De Campeones ICA -PERU



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Imagenes de chincha del año 2009. incluyo fotos mias, de Flickr y encontradas en Internet. 


 

 


 
Grocio Prado

 
Iglesia Dominica


Iglesia Del Carmen


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Iglesia De Chincha Baja


[URL=http://img124.imageshack.us/i/30326687.jpg/]


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Las últimas no son el Hotel El Sausal que acabó hecho cataplum? O ya lo reconstruyeron?

Parece que aún falta para que la ciudad se recobre por completo.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

*Videnita*


 
*Estadio De Chincha*

 
Plaza Miguel Grau


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

roberto_vp said:


> Las últimas no son el Hotel El Sausal que acabó hecho cataplum? O ya lo reconstruyeron?
> 
> Parece que aún falta para que la ciudad se recobre por completo.



Estan construyendo un nuevo Hotel, las Obras estan muy avanzadas. la proxima semana colocare imagenes del avance de Obra


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Genial, gracias! Yo me llegué a hospedar ahí antes del terremoto y me pareció bonito, espero que esté quedando bien.


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Luego mas fotos


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sus templos están bonitos. Me alegro que estén restaurando algunos. Qué pena por lo del hotel, aunque por lo menos están reconstruyéndolo.

Por lo demás, no me parece una ciudad muy agraciada.


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

un poco del sodimac 

http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/4214/77750642.jpg

http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/6840/65296743.jpg


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

un poco del sodimac


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nuevo Hospital René Toche Groppo – Chincha

el nuevo Hospital René Toche Groppo de Chincha, ubicado en la intersección de las avenidas San Idelfonso y Las Américas, se edificará sobre un área de 19,044.30 metros cuadrados.

Tendrá un área de hospitalización con 112 camas, unidad de imagenología, centro quirúrgico, centro obstétrico, unidad de rehabilitación, central de esterilización y equipos, área de diagnóstico y tratamiento, servicio de emergencia y farmacia.

La inversión total en infraestructura y equipamiento es de 48 millones 124 mil 871.00 nuevos soles. La obra concluirá en diciembre de 2009.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Chincha es una ciudad muy comercial para su tamaño, incluso hay planes para construir un Plaza Vea, pero el descuido en sus calles es una constante, a pesar d q tiene zonas interesantes, como la avenida con palmeras mostrada arriba.
El patrimonio colonial se encuentra afectado y ojalá q se logen restaurar todas esas Iglesias mostradas.
Perurocker, gracias por las fotos mostradas.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

todavía no he tenido la oportunidad de viajar a Chincha...el próximo año parece que voy fijo !


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Chincha es de las ciudades más desordenadas que he conocido. Todo es un caos.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

buenas fotos d chincha


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

igualmente pienso que es muy desordenada, no se por donde empieza ni termina la ciudad, pero eso no quita el merito a las fotos que me parecen interesantes..


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

W!CKED said:


> Chincha es de las ciudades más desordenadas que he conocido. Todo es un caos.


*Chincha aspira a consolidarse como la provincia de mayor crecimiento económico del país*


Chincha Alta, abr. 15 (ANDINA).- Pese al terremoto que azotó el sur del país hace ocho meses, la provincia de Chincha (Ica) aspira a consolidarse como la de mayor crecimiento económico de todo el país, aseguró hoy su alcalde, José Navarro Grau. 
“Hace un año Chincha fue la provincia que más creció en el Perú con doce por ciento. Este año esperamos ocupar el primer lugar porque ahora hay desarrollo minero”, expresó. 

Asimismo, resaltó que en enero pasado la tasa de crecimiento del empleo alcanzó el 19.7 por ciento en Chincha, siendo el promedio nacional de 8.8. “En realidad lo difícil ahora es conseguir mano de obra”, comentó.

También destacó que “la planta de gas de licuefacción del gas de Camisea, que es la inversión más grande de la historia del Perú, se hace en nuestra playa Melchorita”. 

Subrayó que “el pueblo de Chincha ya se levantó”, gracias a la pujante economía de la provincia y a la ayuda “del Gobierno Nacional, de los gobiernos locales, de los mismos pueblos, de las ONG, de las Naciones Unidas, de todos los que colaboran”.

No obstante, el burgomaestre reconoció que se necesita mejorar la calidad de vida de los lugareños, ya que “cuando uno se queda sin casa, sin enseres, es difícil recuperarse”.

Navarro Grau señáló que en dos meses finalizará la emergencia en Chincha a causa del terremoto, “y ya entramos a la fase de la reconstrucción, pero todo está planificado”.

En ese sentido, mencionó que “el Forsur (Fondo de Reconstrucción del Sur) ha hecho un excelente trabajo” en el nuevo desarrollo urbano de Chincha.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me aprece que hay fotos más antiguas del terremoto. 

Si no me equivoco la iglesia de el Carmen, no està restaurada, o sí?, esa foto la he visto hace buen tiempo.


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

*PLAZA DE ARMAS DE CHINCHA - PARROQUIA DE DANTO DOMINGO*


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

BIEN TRATARE DE SEGUIR CAPTURANDO MAS FOTOS DE NUESTRA LOCALIDAD:banana:


----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Felicitaciones por tus fotos Chincha rock y tambien un poco de plaza vea y norkys


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Buenas Fotos, Espero que este Nuevo Alcalde se dedique a trabajar y ponga Orden en chincha.


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

*pueblo nuevo - chincha*

Pueblo nuevo es el distrito mas grande de toda la region Ica. Pueblo nuevo es el distrito que ha crecido muy rapido en corto tiempo es muy bonito ese distrito tiene la plaza de armas mas bonita y mas amplia es preciosa tiene muchos parques,etc.
como aqui entrando a pueblo nuevo en este arco ah de noche tiene iluminacion de colores se ve chevere


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

Aqui se aprecia la municipalidad de Pueblo Nuevo


mas imagenes de la Plaza Mayor de Pueblo Nuevo 






ah Pueblo Nuevo se encuentra de Aniversario este 28 es la gran serenata con *TONY ROSADO, SAYWA, DAMARYS, BARETO , BARTOLA Y LOS TITANES DE COLOMBIA HASTA LAS ULTIMAS CONSECUENCIAS.SALUD*


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

Y TAMBIEN EL DISTRITO DE ALTO LARAN SE ENCUENTRA DE ANIVERSARIO EL MISMO DIA DE PUEBLO NUEVO PERO LA MAYORIA JALA A PUEBLO NUEVO* Y AHORA EN FEBRERO SE VIENE LAS FIESTAS VERANO NEGRO EN CHINCHA.*


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

*un poco de la inauguracion de plaza vea chincha - lo que no se vio*

bueno aqui algunas imagenes que no se vio durante la inauguracion de plaza vea chincha y las interminables colas.


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

bueno ahora se nos viene plaza del sol chincha sera el primer mall en la ciudad y de suguro tendra la misma acogida y aun mas por la gran variedad con la que viene.

Y tambien un strip centers con el formato mega express del parque arauco wise y chincha va camino ha comvertirse en una de las ciudades en contar con mas variedad de ratail sin ser capital de region.:banana:


----------



## chincha stereo (Sep 19, 2011)

*Confirmado plaza del sol en chincha*

http://www.constructivo.com/cn/noti...20estar%E1%20en%20ciudad%20sin%20%91retail%92

El próximo Plaza del Sol estará en ciudad sin ‘retail’ 
Multimercados Zonales, del Grupo Romero, empezará este año a construir su sexto centro comercial(los otros 5 mall son 2 en piura, 1 en ica , callao minka y huacho)en un nuevo enclave para el comercio moderno. Carlos Vidaurre, gerente general de la empresa, señaló que en un mes dará a conocer la ciudad en la que se implementará el proyecto, la cual no cuenta con ningún centro comercial. “Nuestra meta es abrir dos ‘mall’ al año”, dijo.

“Ya tenemos el compromiso de grandes operadores que quieren ingresar a esta provincia(chincha) y ya hemos adquirido el terreno, pero no queremos revelar la ubicación hasta que cerremos acuerdos con ellos”, señaló.
Un mes despues confirmaron la ciudad
A finales de este año se proyecta el inicio de operaciones de Plaza del Sol Chincha, en un área de 25,000 m2.
http://www.caretas.com.pe/Main.asp?T=3082&S=&id=12&idE=926&idSTo=513&idA=51858
La ubicacion sera donde se encuentra sodimac, ese tereno tiene una extension de 25 000 metros cuadrados y ya fue adquirido por el grupo romero 

*Strep center de chincha confirmado*
Parque Arauco y Grupo Wiese invertirán US$32 millones en ‘strip centers’ 

Inmuebles Panamericana, desarrollador de centros comerciales de la chilena Parque Arauco y el Grupo Wiese, detalló que los ‘strip centers’ Mega Express que desarrollará entre este y el próximo año en Villa El Salvador, Barranca y Chincha demandarán una inversión total de US$32 millones.

Asimismo, el cuarto ‘strip center’, el cual se ubicaría en el Cercado de Lima, entraría recién en el 2013 por dificultades con la zonificación y porque será el primer centro comercial de la empresa que incluya un área de viviendas, con más de 140 departamentos.


----------



## chincha stereo (Sep 19, 2011)

Sobre la confirmacion del mega express de chincha(strep center) aqui esta la fuente
http://noticiasretailperu.blogspot.com/2011/07/parque-arauco-y-grupo-wiese-invertiran.html
Esta es la ultima informacion del strep center de chincha esto fue publicado ayer

Villa El Salvador tendrá su primer mall en diciembre
11:04 Mega Express Villa, de la cadena Parque Arauco y Grupo Wiese, entrará con Plaza Vea y Estilos.

LESLIE SALAS OBLITAS
[email protected]

Aprovechando la campaña navideña, Parque Arauco en sociedad con el Grupo Wiese (Inmuebles Panamericana) contempla iniciar en diciembre las operaciones de su cadena Mega Express en Villa El Salvador.

Este será el primer centro comercial, aunque vecinal (strip center), del distrito y traerá consigo a Plaza Vea, el único supermercado de la zona, y a la departamental arequipeña Estilos.

“Todavía estamos en negociaciones con la cadena characata, pero esperamos cerrarlas a fin de mes”, sostuvo Percy Vigil, gerente general de Inmuebles Panamericana (dueños de MegaPlaza).

El proyecto de dos niveles, cuyas obras empezaron hace casi un mes, albergará también 48 tiendas menores, a la cadena de cines Movie Time y un patio de comida con cuatro operadores gastronómicos, entre otros.

Mega Express Villa será la segunda operación de la cadena en el país, pues el primero ya está instalado en Chorrillos.

Precisamente, en el mall de Lima Sur se espera para fines de octubre complementar la oferta con la instalación de cinco salas de cine de Movie Time.

De esta manera el recinto comercial, que a la fecha recibe 180,000 personas al mes aproximadamente, pretende incrementar su flujo de visitantes en 20% a 25%, estimó Percy Vigil.

Lo que se viene
La cadena Mega Express contempla desarrollar dos *strip centers en Chincha *y Barranca para el próximo año.

Ambos *proyectos están en la fase de elaboración del respectivo máster plan.*

En el centro de Lima, en la ex fábrica Canziani, también estará y será parte de un complejo de viviendas.

Penta Realty Group construirá también en el 2012 un strip center en Villa El Salvador.

El número
US$ 12 millones es la inversión aproximada que demandará la construcción del centro comercial vecinal Mega Express Villa.

19/9/11
http://gestion.pe/noticia/1305106/villa-salvador-tendra-su-primer-mall-diciembre


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

No cabe duda que se nos viene grandes obras kay:


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

Chincha crece a un buen ritmo :hi:


----------



## alonso87 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Chincha lidera agroexportacion de mandarinas a nivel nacional*

Envío de mandarinas sumó us$ 22.9 millones entre enero y junio
Miércoles, agosto 3, 2011



Exportación dela fruta llegó a 28 países, seis más que en el 2010. Ranking lo lideró Reino Unido seguido de Canadá.
El reconocimiento de Perú como proveedor de alimentos a nivel mundial ha impulsado el despegue de productos como las mandarinas que en la primera mitad del año se exportaron por US$ 22.9 millones, registrando un crecimiento de 29% en comparación con las cifras del 2010, según cifras preliminares de la Asociación de Exportadores (ADEX).

De acuerdo con el Sistema de Inteligencia Comercial ADEX DATA TRADE, entre enero y junio, los envíos de mandarinas representaron el 5% de todo lo exportado en el rubro “Frutas” (US$ 432.9 millones).

Laura Angulo, Coordinadora de Agroexportaciones de ADEX, comentó que el crecimiento que están experimentando ese cítrico se debe a una mayor demanda a nivel internacional, lo cual también pasa con otros productos.

Asimismo, explicó que el avance estuvo acompañado de altos precios, desde enero hasta principios de mayo, en Europa; sin embargo, a partir de junio los precios decayeron. No obstante la situación se vio equilibrada por la diversificación de mercados en América Latina, logrando incrementar las ventas en países como Costa Rica (147%) y Colombia(143%).

“Las mandarinas que produce nuestro país son cada vez más aceptadas a nivel mundial por su textura, sabor, entre otras características. Este aumento de la demanda explica el considerable avance que hemos tenido respecto al año pasado, incluso sobre el 2008. En el 2009 si hubo un descenso por efectos de la crisis internacional”, dijo.

En este mismo periodo se observó un incremento en el número de mercados de destino. Así, las mandarinas llegaron a 28 países, seis más que el año pasado, teniendo como principal comprador a Reino Unido (US$ 6.6 millones).En la lista le siguió Canadá (US$ 5.2 millones), Países Bajos (US$ 4.6 millones), Estados Unidos (US$3 millones), Irlanda (US$ 1.3 millones), entre otros.

*Entre las principales empresas exportadoras de mandarinas tenemos a Consorcio de Productores de Fruta S.A.(chincha,cañete,huaral), Procesadora Laran S.A.C(chincha), Compañía de Exportación y Negocios Generales S.A., Agrícola Las Marías S.A.C., Corporación Frutícola de Chincha S.A.C(chincha), Complejo Agroindustrial Beta S.A.(chincha), entre otras.*


Read more: http://huaralnoticias.com.pe/2011/0...9-millones-entre-enero-y-junio/#ixzz1afczEcDW


----------



## alonso87 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Chincha lider en agroexportacion de alcachofas*
http://biznews.pe/noticias-empresar...ola-viru-concentra-35-exportaciones-alcachofa

*Sociedad Agrícola Virú(valle de viru y valle de chincha)* concentra el 35% de las exportaciones de alcachofa
26/09/2011. La Sociedad Agrícola Virú concentra el 35 % del mercado peruano de exportación de alcachofa. Los envíos del producto tiene como origen los campos de esta empresa que posee un total de 6,000 hectáreas dedicadas al cultivo de productos agroindustriales.

Los principales destinos de la alcachofa peruana son EE.UU. y España, seguidos de Francia, Italia, Bélgica, Luxemburgo y Holanda, entre otros. Se han empezado los envíos al Asia siendo el primer destino Japón, según informó la agroexportadora.

Durante los últimos 10 años (2001 – 2011) los niveles de venta de la alcachofa han colocado a Perú entre los dos principales países exportadores de este producto en el mundo con US$ 150 millones en exportaciones anuales.

La alcachofa es una hortaliza con grandes propiedades curativas, tónica del hígado, reguladora cardiovascular, favorece la digestión, estimulante, diurética, actúa favoreciendo la eliminación de urea y colesterol. Además contiene vitaminas A, B1, B2 y C, y minerales como el hierro, fósforo, manganeso, magnesio, calcio, potasio, sodio y cobre.


Este año será nuestro récord en venta de alcachofa. Hemos crecido en áreas entre un 15% y 20% porque hay una oportunidad en el mercado para crecer. Competimos con España y Chile que tienen precios más altos y nosotros tenemos una buena calidad a buen costo, con buenos rendimientos en campo en comparación con otros países", dijo.

http://agriculturadelperu.blogspot.com/

Esto incentivó un aumento en la capacidad de proceso, en un porcentaje similar al aumento de hectáreas, aunque es un producto estacional, "hay épocas pico, *ahora estamos trabajando 24 horas en las dos plantas (en Virú y Chincha) al 100%".*

*Explicó que los cultivos de alcachofa se concentran en el sur(chincha) porque tienen mejor rendimiento; así como el pimiento se hace en Olmos (Lambayeque) y el espárrago en Virú (Trujillo)*


----------



## alonso87 (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www2.congreso.gob.pe/Sicr/Prensa/heraldo.nsf/centro_noticias

14/10/11
Aprueban en segunda votacion universidad de chincha

APRUEBAN LEY QUE DECLARA DE NECESIDAD PÚBLICA LA CREACIÓN E IMPLEMENTACIÓN DE UNT DE CHINCHA


Luego de haberse debatido y aprobado en primera votación en la sesión descentralizada llevada a cabo el 8 de setiembre del en la ciudad de Ica, el Congreso de la República aprobó hoy en segunda y última votación el proyecto de Ley N° 124-2011/CR, que declara de necesidad pública e interés nacional la creación e implementación de la Universidad Tecnológica de Chincha, reveló la congresista Ana Jara Velásquez, autora del proyecto de Ley.
Señaló que con una votación de 76 votos a favor, un voto en contra y nueve abstenciones se inicia el proceso para el funcionamiento de la futura universidad, cuya sede estará en la ciudad de Chincha, provincia de Chincha y departamento de Ica.

“Fueron los jóvenes estudiantes que me solicitaron retomar la propuesta de Ley que quedo archivada en el anterior periodo legislativo, pues mostraron su deseo de contar con un centro de altos estudios universitarios en la ciudad de Chincha, a efectos de atender la formación integral de profesionales e incentivar la investigación científica y tecnológica, para la promoción del desarrollo sostenible de esta parte del país”, refirió Jara Velásquez.

RESPALDO PARA SU CREACIÓN

La parlamentaria iqueña señaló que la iniciativa de Ley en su momento obtuvo el respaldo del Gobierno Regional de Ica, de las Municipalidades de Chincha, Grocio Prado, Alto Larán y Tambo de Mora, así como de grupos de la sociedad civil y en especial de los estudiantes de secundaria y alumnos del Instituto Superior Tecnológico Público “Chincha” - ISTP “Chincha”.
Al respecto, añadió que el Gobierno Regional de Ica, mediante Ordenanza Regional N° 0013-2010-GORE ICA de fecha 3 de mayo del 2010, declaró de Necesidad e Interés Público Regional la creación de la Universidad Nacional Tecnológica de Chincha; y que en ese mismo sentido, la Municipalidad Provincial de Chincha mediante Acuerdo N° 09-2010-MPCH del 2 de febrero del 2011, acordó declarar de Necesidad e Interés Público la creación de la Universidad Nacional Tecnológica de Chincha, del distrito de Chincha Alta, provincia de Chincha. 
La legisladora del Grupo Parlamentario Nacionalista - Gana Perú manifestó que espera que con el funcionamiento de la Universidad Nacional Tecnológica de Chincha permita que los jóvenes estudiantes de esta jurisdicción no tengan que migrar a la capital de la República o a otras ciudades del país o que deban pagar altas sumas de dinero para efectuar sus estudios superiores en universidades privadas.

EXIGENCIA PARA SU CREACIÓN

“Debemos tener en cuenta que la estructura de la educación universitaria ha variado sustancialmente, en los años 60 en el Perú no había más que nueve universidades públicas y una sola universidad privada, hoy ese número se ha incrementado, sólo en el Lima se tiene 31 universidades, siete nacionales y 24 privadas, existiendo 19 universidades en proceso de organización y eso se debe al crecimiento de la población peruana, a la demanda por oportunidades de estudio, a la necesidad de adecuarnos a las exigencias de la globalización, ello presiona para una respuesta por parte del Estado para desarrollar profesiones de alto nivel”, puntualizó la legisladora de Gana Perú.
Por otro lado, refirió que al interior del departamento de Ica la provincia de Chincha es la segunda en población con más de 190 mil habitantes según datos del año 2007, la segunda en establecimientos comerciales, con 5,314 representando el 22,4% del total departamental, pero a su vez es la primera provincia del departamento por densidad poblacional (65 habitantes por Km2), mientras que la provincia de Ica cuenta con 40 habitantes por Km2. 
“La Representación Nacional comprendió que con la creación de esa universidad se satisface a la ciudadanía y a la población juvenil del departamento de Ica, porque los jóvenes estudiantes podrán realizar sus estudios superiores universitarios tecnológicos y que será con una educación de calidad y gratuita”, sentenció Jara Velásquez.

Lima, 13 de octubre de 2011


Mayor información
Telf: 3117682
Cel: 997937175


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

Nos merecemos una universidad...


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

*Ex Cine Chincha*

Aqui se aprecia el ex Cine Chincha ya que antes contabamos con Cine pero lo cerraron hace mas de 10 años aproximadamente y ahora es un tragamonedas pero aun se conserva ese Inca en la Fachada...


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

*Centro Chincha*


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

Este domingo salio el Señor Crusificado recorriendo las principales calles de la provincia...


----------



## alonso87 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Se nos viene la nueva plaza de armas y el gran boulevard de la av benavides*

pasada la serenata de chincha(29 octubre) comienzan a desarmar la plaza de armas para construir una nueva plaza de armas y el boulevard(av benavides) mas grande de toda la region que ira desde la panamericana hasta la plaza de armas ,pronto hay que abrir una pagina sobre estas obras de gran magnitud para chincha.


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

He visto el video donde el Alcalde Lucio Juarez habla sobre la Plaza de Armas, boolevar, etc. Ojala Reconstruyan el Estadio Felix Castillo Tardio :toilet:


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

FELIZ DIA CHINCHA "CUNA DE CAMPEONES"


----------



## --kike-- (Nov 17, 2011)

Alguien sabe cuando inauguranTottus chincha?


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ Aun no hay fecha exacta pero falta poco.


----------



## nimíoo (Aug 20, 2009)

>


Que tal medianera!


----------



## tuky88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hoy se inaugura Tottus Chincha y esta ubicado en Luis masarro 201 esq. con mariscal castilla...


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

*Tottus Chincha*

Tottus invierte US$ 7.5 millones en nuevo local de Chincha
14/02/2012. Tottus inauguró su local número 29 en la ciudad sureña de Chincha (Ica) con una inversión de US$ 7.5 millones, sobre un área de 4.000 metros cuadrados techados.

Este nuevo hipermercado propiciará la llegada de mayor inversión y modernidad para la ciudad e impulsará el desarrollo de los pobladores de la zona y sector comercial, informó Juan Fernando Correa, gerente general de Hipermercados Tottus.

La construcción generó más de 500 puestos de trabajo y las operaciones del local demandarán aproximadamente 190 plazas laborales considerando que tiene áreas de alimentación, electro, hogar, bazar, menaje, textil, entre otras.

La inauguración contó con la presencia del alcalde de Chincha, Lucio Juárez Ochoa, así como representantes de la empresa que ya tiene diez años de presencia en el mercado operando tiendas en Piura, Chiclayo, Trujillo, Lima, Ica y Arequipa.


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

*XXVII Verano Negro 2012*

Desde este Jueves 23 se dio inicio al Gran Festival Verano Negro q durara hasta este Domingo 04 de Marzo.

Imagenes de hoy Domingo con el festival de la Raspadilla Chinchana y Cajon Peruano.









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/zhumn 









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/zhumn 









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/zhumn


----------



## tuky88 (Nov 22, 2010)

El viernes 02 de marzo, es la serenata del verano negro...y vienen los hermanos villacorta y los titanes de colombia...ademas artistas locales y nacionales...


----------



## vctm (Nov 9, 2011)

Excelentes imagenes chincha rock, me da gusto ver a mi querida chincha en progreso, regrese ah chincha despues de 2 años, visite plaza vea, tottus que inauguro a dias de haber llegado, lastima que no pude quedarme para el verano negro, pero estoy contento ver la ciudad mucho mejor, y con los demas proyectos que llegaran, la proxima ves que regrese a chincha encontrare la ciudad muy desarrolada.

Que disfruten el verano negro a todos mis amigos(as) de chincha.


----------



## carlosfelipe (Jul 18, 2010)

Se ve que esta en pleno desarrollo Chincha, algun dia me dare la oportunidad de ir al Verano Negro.


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

*Verano Negro 2012*









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/zhumn 









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/zhumn 









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/zhumn









http://profile.imageshack.us/user/zhumn


----------



## ericxx12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Mega Plaza contará con diez Centros Comerciales


Sociedad entre el Grupo Wiese y Parque Arauco, desarrollarán proyectos en los próximos dos años.

Inmuebles Panamericana (sociedad entre el Grupo Wiese y Parque Arauco) trabajará en el desarrollo de seis nuevos proyectos de centros comerciales, en los próximos dos años, informó el gerente general de Megaplaza, Percy Vigil.

Su objetivo es contar con 10 locaciones en sus diferentes formatos de mall, strip center y MegaPlaza Express, al 2014. MegaPlaza ya cuenta con cuatro ubicaciones, el mall ubicado en Lima norte, el strip center de Chorrillos y los dos próximos locales a ser inaugurados en la quincena de abril, que son el MegaPlaza Express en Villa el Salvador y el MegaPlaza de Chimbote, y a estos se sumarán seis ubicaciones adicionales que se ubicarían en la avenida Venezuela en Lima y en el interior del país se ibicarían en Barranca, Cañete, *Chincha,* Tacna, y uno cuya ubicación está aún en proceso de evaluación. *A fines del 2012 llegarán a Chincha con el formato MegaPlaza Express*. En el 2013 llegarán con este mismo formato a Barranca en el primer semestre, y a fines de ese año a la avenida Venezuela en Lima. Indicó que aún están por definirse las fechas de inauguración de los locales de Tacna y Cañete, pero adelantó que en el primer caso se trataría de un MegaPlaza y en el de Cañete de un MegaPlaza Express.

De otro lado, Percy Vigil destacó que MegaPlaza ha revisado su proyección anual de crecimiento en ventas para el presente año, pasando de un estimado inicial de 9% a un 12%, debido a que han tenido un buen crecimiento en ventas en los dos primeros meses del año de alrededor de 20%. Asimismo, estimó que el ticket promedio de compra se incrementará este año, pasando de US$ 10.50 a US$12.50, sobre todo por el crecimiento económico del país.

Percy Vigil participó en el “Recon Latin America”, la convención global de centros comerciales de América Latina.

http://www.peru-retail.com/noticias/mega-plaza-contara-con-diez-centros-comerciales.html

14/03/12


----------



## ericxx12 (Feb 29, 2012)

*proyecto de 3 mall en chincha*





> *Ekimed se instalará en Tumbes*
> 
> 
> El grupo español desarrollará El Quinde Shopping Plaza en un terreno de 60.000 m2.
> ...


http://www.peru-retail.com/noticias/ekimed-se-instalara-en-tumbes.html
15/03/12


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

^^ Gracias por la info ericxx tendremos varias alternativas :banana:


----------



## tuky88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ericxx12 (Feb 29, 2012)

hay que volver mas dinamico este thread ustedes que viven en chincha cuelguen fotos de la recontruccion 2 etapa del colegio jose pardo por 13 millones de soles ,la obra de la pavimentacion de la av centenario


----------



## mizhaC* (Oct 20, 2011)

Así quedaron las paredes de "El Carmen" luego de un proyecto desarrollado por alumnos de la tollouse y la ucal.


----------



## mizhaC* (Oct 20, 2011)

*Estadio distrital Sunampe y Piscina Municipal*


























































Nuevo complejo deportivo en Grocio Prado


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

^^^^ Quedo bien chevr el complejo de Groco Prado gracias por las pisc


----------



## PERUROCKER (Mar 3, 2009)

Deberían crear un thread. chincha proyectos y obras en general y así mantenernos al tanto del crecimiento de chincha.


----------



## ericxx12 (Feb 29, 2012)

obra boulevard avenida benavides 

http://www.municipalidadchincha.gob.pe/webchincha/info/boletininformativo.pdf

cuelguen las fotos


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

ericxx12 said:


> obra boulevard avenida benavides
> 
> http://www.municipalidadchincha.gob.pe/webchincha/info/boletininformativo.pdf
> 
> cuelguen las fotos


Gracias por el dato ^^


----------



## ericxx12 (Feb 29, 2012)

ahora se viene la instalacion de gas domiciliario y por ende el cambio de tuberias de agua y desague ,con posterior alfalto en el cercado de chincha


----------



## tuky88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Recorrido Procesional de Semana Santa del señor del Santo Sepulcro y Virgen de los Dolores - Viernes 06 de Abril - 6:00 p.m.










Recorrido Procesional de Semana Santa del Señor Crucificado de Chincha - Viernes 06 de Abril - 8:30 p.m. (Que para muchos les causo sorpresa, ya que recorrera Tupac Amarú Zona A)










*Fuente: Facebook del Señor Crucificado*


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

^^^^ Q raro el rrecorrido osea q llegara hasta Pueblo Nuevo el Señor Crusificado :nuts:


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

*Render*

Nuevo Hospital de Chincha


----------



## tuky88 (Nov 22, 2010)

Interesante proyecto...ojala se concrete !!!, por el bien de Chincha...


----------



## ericxx12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Este proyecto no es nada interesante, solo es una remodelacion y ampliacion va costar una cifra infima de 37 millones de soles , mientras que el regional de ica costo 157 millones de soles,el socorro de ica 70 millones de soles,el san juan de dios pisco 56 millones de soles,esta en proyecto el hospital de cañete con 80 millones de soles.
chincha por su poblacion se merece un hospital de 80 millones de soles.


----------



## ericxx12 (Feb 29, 2012)

Jueves, 12 de Abril de 2012 





*“En un mes inician obras en MegaPlaza Express Chincha” *






Con el pie en el acelerador está Inmuebles Panamericana (sociedad entre el Grupo Wiese y Parque Arauco). La firma para este año y parte del 2013 invertirá US$88 millones, revela su gerente general Percy Vigil.








Hoy inauguran su ‘strip center’ MegaPlaza Express en Villa El Salvador
¿Qué expectativas tienen?
Este será el primer ‘mall’ en el distrito y esperamos que en su primer año de
operaciones genere ventas entre US$25 millones a US$30 millones; y a partir de julio debe recibir 250.000 a 300.000 visitantes al mes.
¿El ‘mall’ operará al 100%?
No, funcionará al 60%. Además de Plaza Vea, que opera desde diciembre del 2011, están KFC, BCP, RadioShack, GMO, entre otras tiendas menores. Recién en mayo operaremos al 85%, pues para este mes abrirá Estilos y en los próximos 60 días Movie Time. En total son más de 100 operadores en los 8.700 m2 de área arrendable, contando la zona de emprendedores.

Hace poco también abrieron Ripley, Saga Falabella, Sodimac y Tottus
en el MegaPlaza de Chimbote…
Sí, pero la inauguración oficial del ‘mall’ es el 24 de este mes. Hoy está operativo al 60% y en la segunda quincena de mayo llegará a un 85%. En su primer año de operación recibirá a 750.000 personas al mes y venderá más de US$70 millones al año. El área arrendable es de 24.000 m2.

*También tienen en agenda proyectos en Chincha*, Barranca, Cañete, Lima (Av. Venezuela) y Tacna, ¿cuál está más avanzado?
*Hemos priorizado Mega- Plaza Express Chincha. Este iniciará obras en
un mes y tendrá un área arrendable superior a los 7.000 m2.

¿Qué tiendas anclas estarán? Metro, Movie Time y Estilos. En diciembre próximo
por lo menos ya debería estar operando el supermercado.* 
¿Cómo va MegaPlaza Express de Cañete y Barranca?
En ambos estamos perfeccionando y ajustando el plan máster, y viendo
temas municipales paralelamente. El de Cañete es un proyecto más grande
que el de Villa El Salvador de 12.000 m2, aproximadamente.

Estos deben inaugurarse antes de concluir el primer semestre del 2013.

¿Y el ‘strip center’ de la Av. Venezuela?
Estar en el Cercado de Lima [Av. Venezuela con Sosa Peláez, en la otrora fábrica Canziani] hace que el proyecto tome su tiempo. A la fecha, trabajamos
en su habilitación para concluir el máster plan y presentar la propuesta
formal a la municipalidad.

Esto se hará en el segundo semestre de este año para inaugurarlo en la segunda
mitad del 2013. El objetivo es albergar un supermercado, una departamental
y cines. El área arrendable sería de 7.500 m2, aproximadamente, y US$10,5
millones de inversión.

El MegaPlaza de Tacna también se está retrasando...
Este proyecto aún está en borrador, tiene demoras diversas. Pero vamos con
calma.

¿En total cuánto planean invertir?
Alrededor de US$88 millones, incluye los dos‘malls’ ya inaugurados (US$40,5 millones) y los próximos cuatro proyectos (US$47,5 millones).

¿Seguirán ampliando el MegaPlaza Norte? Sí, estamos en ajustes del
máster plan para la séptima ampliación que será en dos etapas y en los próximos
30 días tendremos algo esbozado. En este mismo plazo o en máximo 45 días revelaremos la próxima ubicación para nuestro formato express en provincia.

http://www.constructivo.com/cn/noticia.php?id=8279&ad=“En un mes inician obras en MegaPlaza Express Chincha”&foto=imgNoticias/ica.jpg


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

ok a juzgar por las fotos, sinceramente no me gusta Chincha, la veo una ciudad sin gracia, con construcciones que dejan mucho que desear, hasta el Sodimac se ve feo...aunque veo que hay muchos proyectos, ojala estos le cambien un poco la cara a la ciudad, sobre todo porque es una ciudad estrategica, cerca a Ica a Nazca, la reserva de Paracas, etc, tiene mucho potencial para ser parte de un circuito turistico.


----------



## estomacal (Oct 30, 2011)

uspaorkko tienes toda la razon chincha es feo y hasta ahora ningun alcalde ha logrado cambiar ese concepto, pensamos que Lucio Juarez haria el cambio que necesita pero al igual que la Villagaran en Lima este alcalde no ha hecho nada en un año, lo que sugiero es que haga grandes avenidas que faciliten el transito y no solo tenga unas pocas calles donde se centraliza todos los autos causando gran congestion, falta orden y limpieza


----------



## ericxx12 (Feb 29, 2012)

chincha se ve asi por causa del terremoto que destruyo gran parte de la ciudad ,faltan obras en lo vial para mejorar, las viviendas de poco se van construyecdo 
uspaorkoo no opines mucho porque cuzco es mas feo ,y chincha le va lleva años luz de desarrollo aca no analfabetismo,la tasa de desnutricion es baja, aca no hay mortalidad materna en los partos, hay mas asegurados,el PBI es mayor,las exportaciones son mayores en fin me cansaria dando datos.


----------



## ericxx12 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Que bueno por tabernero que es un vino chinchano*



> *Pisco y Vino Tabernero Crecen en America Latina*
> El ingreso de Bodegas y Viñedos Tabernero a Chile y Colombia, ya es una realidad.
> 
> 
> ...


http://exportacionesdelperu.blogspot.com/2012/03/pisco-y-vino-tabernero-crece-en-america.html


----------



## estomacal (Oct 30, 2011)

ericxx12 creo que no es recomendable resaltar defectos o deficiencias en un asunto que no tiene nada que ver aqui, hablamos de las ciudades y lo que le falta para ser mejor, nada mas. por mi parte veo que la columna vertebral de chincha es la panamericana que para todo el dia congestionada y hasta con semaforos!!! y todo esto porque no hay avenidas grandes que comuniquen los distritos con la capital chincha alta sin tener que usar la panamericana. El alcalde debe hacer avenidas que vayan a sunampe y a chincha baja y que sean alternas a la panamericana lo mismo para ir a grocio prado aunque aqui ya se puede ir por pedro moreno o por pueblo nuevo, lo mismo para ir a Laran por el cementerio debe continuar esa avenida de doble via que esta muy bonita pero que solo llega hasta el cementerio y lo deben hacer antes de que las casas que contruyen no permitan ampliar esa doble via a laran


----------



## chincha rock (Nov 13, 2010)

El boulevard sera una realidad ya iniciaron obras :banana:


----------



## tuky88 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Remodelacion de Av. Benavides*

*Bueno acá les comparto imagenes de la remodelación de la Av. Benavides*




























*Fuente: Promo Chincha*


----------



## vctm (Nov 9, 2011)

Execelente ya empezaron la obra, esto le cambiara la cara a la ciudad, alguien sabe cuanto tiempo dura la obra?


----------



## estomacal (Oct 30, 2011)

No hay ningun cartel que indique cuando termina ni tampoco hay ninguna foto de como sera la obra ni el monto a invertir ni la empresa contratista que hara el trabajo,veo que se esta haciendo los trabajos muy desordenadamente y parece que la empresa encargada de esta obra no fuera lo suficientemente profesional que deberia, sino no se veria tanto desorden el el trabajo que estan haciendo, que pena, solo faltaria que al final sea un mamarracho mas como suelen hacer en cada provincia, espero equivocarme!!


----------

